# Shiatsu Spider WIP



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a video on my Shiatsu Spider WIP.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats a great idea!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great movement on those legs!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a wonderful application for a massager.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a pretty cool idea!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That thing is looking good.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Holy moly, is there anything a Shiatsu can't do?? Great idea, excellent execution, DT!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great work Pat, It looks very promising!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What an outstanding idea....THANKS


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

WOW! I am impressed....Looks I may have to hit a thrift store!! What a Fantastic idea!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Great looking prop so far. The leg movement is awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic idea!!! and stealing it!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a great concept Dead Things....great movement!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

this is just another reason why i love this website and the very talented people in here. I have been making zombies only with the massager but now that I see this idea, i love what your doing with this...sort of like reinventing the wheel. Great job so far!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you can post some shots with close-ups of how this thing is wired/strung up, I know people would like to see that.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is awesome! I can't wait to see what the spider body looks like. The legs are spot on!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy cRAp Pat that is Brilliant! The movement is fantastic! Can you show a better view of how the pvc is hooked up to the board?


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, thanks everyone for all the great feedback! Coming from the uber talented folks on here, it means a lot . Will take some pics and more vid and post in the next day or two.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! I know what I'm doing with one of my extra massagers, great idea. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very inventive, looking forward to the finished prop.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is another short video on the mechanics of the spider


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the closeups! Running fishing line (spiderwire) through eye hooks as part of a mechanism to drive movement is how I did the wings on my tombstone flapper a few years ago. The biggest challenge is finding a way to hide the mechanism without hindering movement, and it sounds as if you've given that a lot of thought.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Spiderwire and eye hooks, that sounds familiar.

You might consider building light weight forms (I used cardboard and mache) to cover the lines without interfering with them. This approach worked very well on the wallbreaker and leer ghosts.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Dang it... I had tabled building my spider this year because I wasn't sure how to have the legs move and was going to concentrate on my other stuff that I haven't even started or finished designs for.

Hmm.. OK, this is just completely slick so now I want to steal (oops, I mean borrow) this idea!

Thanks for the close-ups and please let us know how it turns out, you have done a great job and the movement is too cool! I really like how you've done this and can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

heresjohnny said:


> Spiderwire and eye hooks, that sounds familiar.
> 
> You might consider building light weight forms (I used cardboard and mache) to cover the lines without interfering with them. This approach worked very well on the wallbreaker and leer ghosts.


Thanks John, I never considered that, will definitely add that in. I am trying to stay away from mache in large sections as I have a problem with mice getting into the garage in the winter months and destroying mache props, but in small doses should be ok.
Daphne, steal away!! Lord knows I've stolen enough from the good folks on this forum!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome work, this is going to be the next big Shiatsu thing. Great idea and engineering on this prop! Very Impressive!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a video on the construction of the body


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The texture you got with Great Stuff really makes the look for this creature.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a look at the head and jaw mech


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your doing a good job with the video, very easy to follow what you have done.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

The finished prop


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that thing is AMAZING! Wow! She's gorgeous - fantastic job, DT!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That turned out awesome DT!
Real nice details and movement!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a good looking spider!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

It looks like a social disease in arachnid form! I'd put some ointment on that... Nice job.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Simply _*AMAZING!!!*_ Fantastic work there DT!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Dead Things - that is some awesome movement on those legs. Can't wait to see the completed prop!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Copchick said:


> Dead Things - that is some awesome movement on those legs. Can't wait to see the completed prop!


check out his last post, just up from yours.

Love this thing, the leg movement is so creepy.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Dudeamis, I must not have gone far enough in the thread. 

Dead Things, that is one awesome looking spider! The colors look great. I just can't say enough about the movement, so clever.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I love this prop! It's truly frightening!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone! I'm really proud of how this prop turned out. Thanks to all on this forum for the continuing inspiration!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The colors you chose are fantastic. Love the end product!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, your spider came out uber creepy. Nice work on the mechanics, and the paint job is beautiful.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow,, that is simply amazing, love the coloring you did too,,, I have several of these laying around,, may have to try my hand at one,, am not good with this stuff,, may have to enlist my son to help. but you did give great directions,,, again,, I love this prop,, you should be proud of it!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm excited to see how you utilize this prop in your haunt!


----------



## greenpasta (Jun 6, 2013)

Fellow user PeachPit showed me your video the other night, I had two immediate thoughts.

First thought was omg, that is absolutely amazing. 

Second thought was, is it a stationary prop or have you thought about making it move in other ways? It's probably pretty heavy with the Shiatsu on it, but I'm curious if it would be possible to maybe attach a larger motor to (for instance) a remote control train on a track so it has both leg movement and place movement? 

Because how cool would that be, seeing that thing actually move around the yard or wherever you plan on putting it. 

Really though, super awesome prop, I am genuinely impressed by how spider-like the leg movement is. Dead on, for sure. I'm terrified of spiders and if I didn't know it was fake, I would be running in the other direction!!


----------

